# water pill?



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

Has anyone tried the OTC water pills, like Diurex? Do they work at getting rid of bloating from water retention? Do you have to worry about other meds (I currently take 40mg of Prilosec, one Xanax a day, and my birth control pill)?IBS & PMS are definately not a good combination!







Thanks!


----------



## ibsdaisy123 (May 7, 2002)

I tried an over-the-counter water pill right before my last period started. I only took two, but that night I felt really sick. I was nauseated and dizzy. I lost some bloating but I felt like ####. I don't know if the pill made me sick or what but I won't take them again. I find more relief from Pamprin or Midol.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Regular use of diuretics may lead to kidney damage, there are natural supplements that work just as good. I use one called K instead of my prescribed diuretic.


----------

